# Pas d'internet avec wifi



## fredmac75 (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
je suis sur OS X (10.4.11) et je viens d'installer le DG834G.

*En connexion Ethernet tout fonctionne correctement*. Par contre dès que je débranche pour passer en wifi, mon navigateur m'indique "pas de connexion". Alors même que le réseau est vue par Airport ; les petites ondes en haut à gauche sont toutes noires, et le bon réseau est coché.

Par ailleurs, dans la fenêtre "préférences réseaux", l'airport est en orange et indique :
"Airport est connecté à XXXX. Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc accéder à internet."

Quelle est la marche à suivre pour accéder, en Wifi, à internet ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

fredmac75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis sur OS X (10.4.11) et je viens d'installer le DG834G.
> 
> *En connexion Ethernet tout fonctionne correctement*. Par contre dès que je débranche pour passer en wifi, mon navigateur m'indique "pas de connexion". Alors même que le réseau est vue par Airport ; les petites ondes en haut à gauche sont toutes noires, et le bon réseau est coché.
> ...



il faut utiliser l'utilitaire admin airport dans le dossier uilitaires du dossier application.


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Février 2008)

Oui, mais que dois-je y faire ? Par ailleurs je parle de la carte airport dans mon Imac et non de la borne...

Dès que je débranche le cable ethernet, le message des "preférences réseaux" devient : "Airport est connecté à XXXX. Airport à une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure de ce connecter à internet"


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

Ton mac voit le réseau, mais le routeur refuse de lui attribuer une adresse...

Essaie de voir sur le DG834G s'il n'y a pas de restriction d'accès activée (par adresse MAC par exemple).


----------



## soad78 (21 Février 2008)

T'es chez qu'elle F.A.I ??


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Février 2008)

tiscali... (Alice)


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Ton mac voit le réseau, mais le routeur refuse de lui attribuer une adresse...
> 
> Essaie de voir sur le DG834G s'il n'y a pas de restriction d'accès activée (par adresse MAC par exemple).



le problème c'est que c'est du chinois pour moi. Je serais incapable de te confirmer ou d'infirmer ce que tu me demandes... alors même que j'ai la page de configuration du Netgear sous les yeux


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

1- Aller dans Gestionnaire de Réseau pour copier l'adresse MAC de la carte airport de ta machine.
2- accéder à la configuration du routeur Netgear
->choisir Paramètres sans fil
->Cliquer sur configuration de la liste d'accès

Si la case à cocher est décochée... euh, je ne sais pas 
Si elle est cochée : 2 possibilités: la laisser cochée et

-> renseigner le nom du mac et son adresse Mac (exemple mon mac et xx:yy:zz:tt:uu:vv)
->cliquer sur ajouter, puis appliquer

ou la décocher pour enlever le controle par adresse Mac.

Avec un peu de chance, ça va passer


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Février 2008)

mon pb est résolu...
j'ai appelé la hotline de chez netgear.

Merci à vous.


----------



## danniboy (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour je n'arrive plus à me connecter en wifi depuis que j'ai formaté mon mac je peux me connecter que en ethernet ! Pourtant je peux accéder à mon réseau local via le wifi ! Je sais que à la réinstallation de mon mac j'ai coché la case "cet ordinateur ne se connecte pas à internet". Y a t'il un rapport ? Ou avez une solution à me proposer ! merci d'avance parce que je suis sur que vous allez trouver !


----------

